# Carpenter's Apiaries



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There is another "o" in there: 
Varroa Mite Grooming (allogrooming)​

Here is the Carpenter Apiaries home page: http://www.carpentersapiaries.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Rader, I've edited my post. I had the link on the clipboard but had forgotten to paste it into the post. I fixed up that spelling check you made also.


----------



## hulstbee (Apr 25, 2014)

:thumbsup:I just got one yesterday also. As you said, excellent service and communication from Bill, and a good looking queen. We will see how Minnie the Mauler likes Minnesota!


----------



## PhoenixFla (May 12, 2016)

I received a Queen from Bill yesterday. He was easy to reach on e-mail and was very helpful. He shipped very fast and it arrived at my post office the next day. The post office was suppose to call me when it arrived, but never did. Thankfully I was able to track it and my wife went and picked up yesterday AM. 1 queen bee and 4 or so attendants. They all seemed to be in good health.


----------

